
Newest Juno image of Jupiter is incredible - erik_landerholm
https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/jpl/dramatic-jupiter/
======
erik_landerholm
Just the image itself:
[https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/thumbnails/image/pi...](https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/thumbnails/image/pia22944.jpg)

------
idDriven
My new wallpaper, thanks.

